# How long does it typically take for rail points to post?



## GiantsFan

I took the CS and Cascades from EMY - VAC and back leaving jan 11th and returning on the 18th and I have yet to receive my AGR points. When should I expect the points to post?


----------



## PRR 60

GiantsFan said:


> I took the CS and Cascades from EMY - VAC and back leaving jan 11th and returning on the 18th and I have yet to receive my AGR points. When should I expect the points to post?


I generally find that points post 1 to 2 weeks after travel. However, there are outliers. I have two trips from January 15 that have not posted while two other trips from that same day posted a week ago. I once had a Thruway bus trip take a month to post (I was just about to call).

I'd give the January 11 trip a few more days, then try the on-line missing points form. If the form does not work (50-50), then it's time to call AGR.


----------



## Tony

I have found that it can take up to a month. From my experience, it all seems to rely on where the conductor, who has your ticket, turns them in for processing (ie, confirming that you did indeed use the ticket and therefore earned the points).

I would certainly not worry yet about a trip that only completed on Jan 11 or Jan 18.


----------



## GiantsFan

ok ... thanks guys!


----------



## boxcar479

My points for our trip Jan. 16th FTW-AUS and AUS-FTW on the 17th posted yesterday 2/2/11 . My wifes points for the same trip haven't posted yet. :help: Same last name, same conductor, same trip. Who knows when they will post?


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

boxcar817 said:


> My points for our trip Jan. 16th FTW-AUS and AUS-FTW on the 17th posted yesterday 2/2/11 . My wifes points for the same trip haven't posted yet. :help: Same last name, same conductor, same trip. Who knows when they will post?


That's part of the fun of playing the agr lotto. :lol: you have to wait for 3 weeks until you can start calling about the points.


----------



## boxcar479

Long Train Runnin said:


> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My points for our trip Jan. 16th FTW-AUS and AUS-FTW on the 17th posted yesterday 2/2/11 . My wifes points for the same trip haven't posted yet. :help: Same last name, same conductor, same trip. Who knows when they will post?
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of the fun of playing the agr lotto. :lol: you have to wait for 3 weeks until you can start calling about the points.
Click to expand...

That'sfunny you should mention the lotto :blink: I got the accomodation/roomette points for one part of the trip. I am just waiting to see if she gets credit for the accomodations on the return trip! I guess it's just luck of the draw, or like you say, lotto :lol:


----------



## AlanB

boxcar817 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxcar817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My points for our trip Jan. 16th FTW-AUS and AUS-FTW on the 17th posted yesterday 2/2/11 . My wifes points for the same trip haven't posted yet. :help: Same last name, same conductor, same trip. Who knows when they will post?
> 
> 
> 
> That's part of the fun of playing the agr lotto. :lol: you have to wait for 3 weeks until you can start calling about the points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'sfunny you should mention the lotto :blink: I got the accomodation/roomette points for one part of the trip. I am just waiting to see if she gets credit for the accomodations on the return trip! I guess it's just luck of the draw, or like you say, lotto :lol:
Click to expand...

Actually that's not like lotto, it's actually very simple to control. Which ever name you list first when making the reservation will get the points for the accomodation.

And frankly I find it a bit worrisome that your points have posted and her's haven't. Makes me wonder if her number was missing or if there is a name/number mismatch.


----------



## boxcar479

Well I was going to give it a couple more days before I started frettin' about it :unsure: I checked this morning and her points had posted along with the accomodation points. Even though I made the rezzies using my name and AGR# as the primary traveler. must've been some kind of mix-up like you suggested Alan. Oh well at least they posted, and I am not gonna try tofigure out the whys or the whatfors. I got a train to catch!


----------



## Oldsmoboi

I traveled on the Pennsylvanian from PIT to PHL in BC on Jan 21 and my points posted yesterday..... _after_ I traveled but before my points posted, I signed up for the BC bonus on the AGR website and got the bonus also.

I also traveled the Keystone on the 22nd, but those points have yet to post.


----------



## AlanB

BC Bonus? :unsure: What promo is that?

Regarding promos, it actually doesn't matter when you sign up, as long as you sign up within the bonus time period. It will post all points retroactively. I've signed up for a double points promo a 2 months after it started and received double points for trips taken previously and already posted to my account.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

AlanB said:


> BC Bonus? :unsure: What promo is that?
> 
> Regarding promos, it actually doesn't matter when you sign up, as long as you sign up within the bonus time period. It will post all points retroactively. I've signed up for a double points promo a 2 months after it started and received double points for trips taken previously and already posted to my account.


I can't figure out how to link it, but here's what I have in my AGR account:

Registered On Offer Ends Your Status 01/31/2011 03/08/2011
31 days left 200 Points earned
 
*Activity that counts toward this promotion*
DateActivity 01/28/2011 Pittsburgh - Philadelphia 30TH St Earn 200 bonus points when you travel in business class until 3/8/2011. Make your travel, and your membership, more productive. An exclusive offer for Amtrak Guest Rewards members-register now, take a business class trip and earn 100 bonus points. Business Class is offered as an upgrade on many of our long-distance and short-distance trains and is the minimum class of service on Acela Express. Register now for your trip, and for 100 bonus points.


----------



## AlanB

Hmm, must be a targeted offer as I've not heard of it and certainly haven't been offered it.


----------



## ScottP

Does anybody know why the headline for the bc promo says earn 200 points while the terms and conditions say earn 100 points? Here's what my offer terms say.

Earn 200 bonus points when you travel in business class until 3/8/2011. Make your travel, and your membership, more productive. An exclusive offer for Amtrak Guest Rewards members-register now, take a business class trip and earn 100 bonus points. Business Class is offered as an upgrade on many of our long-distance and short-distance trains and is the minimum class of service on Acela Express. Register now for your trip, and for 100 bonus points.

Terms & Conditions

Upgrade your next trip to Business Class and earn 100 bonus points. Registration is required to participate. This offer is non-transferable, not all members are eligible for this offer. Only one 100 bonus point award may be earned per eligible member. Members must include their membership number when making reservations for travel to qualify. Allow up to 4 weeks from completion of travel for points to post to your account. Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible. Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## Oldsmoboi

I think you get 100 point for registering if you also upgrade a trip to BC. So you get 200 points at first, and then 100 for each additional BC upgrade.


----------



## Misty.

AlanB said:


> Hmm, must be a targeted offer as I've not heard of it and certainly haven't been offered it.


Seems to be, I got it too and since I'm along a line with the biz class upcharge, I'm going for it. :lol:


----------



## boxcar479

On my AGR homepage,there is a box in the top right hand corner that says my Amtrak. Next to My Amtrak it say view all. when I click on this ,I get a drop down menu that shows My Status, Recent Transactions, My Promotions, and My Wish List. By clickig on My Promotions it show which ones I have signed up for,status of each one, and what other promo's are available for me. If you click on the status box it also shows your rail points and status for the year. great tool on the new AGR website. :wub:


----------

